# German Blue Rams



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Picked up a couple of these a few weeks ago, I luffs them :flrt:

Anybody know how to sex them? There is so much conflicting info on the internet so no idea if I have 2 males, 2 females or (hopefully!) a pair! The guy in the shop picked out the most different looking 2 hoping they are a pair, but will swap one if they do turn out to be both males. 

So here they are...













































Scuse the poos, being cleaned out tomorrow :blush:


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Managed to bribe them with bloodworm so they would keep still for 5 mins while I take better pics & remember which pic is which fish...

Fish number 1










Fish number 2


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok don't take my word for this as i'm an arachnid keeper! But while with an ex i had to take up fish keeping as she wasn't to keen on the old eight legged things!  But i kept and bred wild caught rams same as yours and if i remember rightly the male was smaller and had the red belly


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought the females had the red bellies or redder bellies LOL

Also the males spines are longer on the first few of their dorsal fins

And they are smaller than females :2thumb:

I love rams, I had them and gold rams :no1:

Nice pictures Kelly!


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Sorry, females are smaller :blush:

They both look like males to me, apparently from what I just read, you wont see too many females for sale.

Its easy to sex in the golds LOL

Females are smaller, pink bellies and less colourful


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks guys :2thumb:

The golds are really nice, never seen them before. I didnt know u kept tropical fish Chris, thought you just had your fancy marine tank. 

I will have to keep an eye on them then, they were both digging in the sand & cleaning stones together at the weekend, (which google tells me is what they do before breeding?) so I kinda hoped I might have some baby fishys one day, maybe not :blush:

They are great though, so cute when they follow my finger around on the glass, just as much personality as our betta :flrt:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Males are bigger with a sharper dorsal fin.
Females are smaller with a pinkish belly.

Not mine.









There a newer Electric blue ram availible now.
Not mine.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Kelly88 said:


> The golds are really nice, never seen them before. I didnt know u kept tropical fish Chris, thought you just had your fancy marine tank.


 
I dont any more :devil: 

Only the fancy marine tank :lol2:


----------



## Kelly88 (Apr 17, 2009)

gazz said:


> Males are bigger with a sharper dorsal fin.
> Females are smaller with a pinkish belly.
> 
> Not mine.
> ...


 
Hmm, going by that pic, mine look more like the females! Maybe I have gender-confused fish :hmm:

I saw those electric blues in Maidenhead Aquatics, thats what first made me look into rams, they are nice but they dont really "go" with my other fish (and the £35 each price tag kinda put me off a bit) :lol2:

The OH is after a marine tank for his birthday I think, I'd better start saving :gasp:


----------

